# web.de Einmal Passwort an hinterlegte Email Adresse geht nicht



## ich558 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe bei web.de 3 verscheiden Accounts wovon ich hauptsächlich nur 2 nutze. Den letzten rufe ich ganz selten auf und da ich schon seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr angemeldet war habe ich das Passowort dafür vergessen. Dachte ich mir kein Problem hab ja eine Kontakmail angeben falls dieser Fall eintreten sollte. Da kam dann auch das Einwegpasswort an. Wenn ich mich aber nun bei diesem 3ten Account mit dem zugesanden Passwort anmelden möchte steht jedoch dar das Passwort ist falsch Wie kann das sein? Hoffe jemand weiß was da los ist.

MfG
ich


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2012)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2012)

Kenne web.de nicht aber ich vermute mal das irgendwer an dein Passort rangekommen ist und hat sich eingelogt und es geändert oder die Serversoftware ist etwas verbugt, hatte es auch schon mal dass das Passowrt nicht ging bei mir und musste für eine Weile öfters neues Passwort verlangen war aber nicht PCGH hier läuft alles rund.


----------



## ich558 (5. Februar 2012)

Das denke ich bei einer sinnlosen Kombination aus Zahlen und Buchstaben nicht 
Außerdem müsste das Einmal Passwort dann trotzdem funktionieren an meine Kontakadresse wird es ja gesendet.


----------



## Jimini (5. Februar 2012)

Hast du das Passwort abgetippt oder kopiert und eingefügt? Beim Abtippen bestünde die Möglichkeit des Verwechselns von Zeichen (0, O, I, l etc.).

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich558 (5. Februar 2012)

Nein habs kopiert- mehrmals auch ein neues angefordert. Jedes mal war aber das Passwort dann falsch. Evtl ist hier jemand der ebenfalls mehrere Acc bei web.de hat und Lust hat das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2012)

Stehe immer noch vor dem Problem


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

Hast du schon versucht, dir ein weiteres Passwort zuschicken zu lassen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2012)

Ja oft genug. Web hat vor kurzem auch das Layout geändert da dachte ich sie haben auch die PW vergessen Funktion überarbeitet aber noch geht nichts.


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

Meine Mutter hat sich vor kurzem das Passwort zuschicken lassen, als Kontakt-Adresse war meine angeben, da funktionierte alles. Ich fürchte, du wirst nicht um einen Anruf bei der (kostenpflichtigen!) Hotline herumkommen - falls der Fehler bei Web.de und nicht bei dir liegt, würde ich aber darauf pochen, dass du die Telefonkosten erstattet bekommst. Und bei Gelegenheit den Anbieter wechseln, in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...emailadresse-bei-gmx-oder-lieber-bei-web.html wurden einige sehr gute Gründe genannt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2012)

Während ich deinen Beitrag lese fällt mir ein, dass ich noch eine zweite E-Mail-Adresse bei Apple (@me.de) habe. Ich tue mal so als wüsste ich mein PW meines anderen Web Kontos nicht gib dort aber vorher die @me.de als Kontaktadresse an und falls das zugesendete PW da auch nicht geht kann der Fehler nur bei web.de liegen. Eigentlich eine Frechheit dieser Service.....


----------



## OctoCore (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn das ein Konto mit realen Eigentümerdaten ist, dann ist das wohl ein Fehler.
Wenn es aber ein Müllablade-Konto mit frei erfundenen Daten bei Name und Adresse ist, dann ist das eher normal - seit einiger Zeit findet wohl soetwas wie eine Plausibilitätsprüfung bei den Daten statt - dann kann man das Konto nicht mehr nutzen, weil es gesperrt wird. Da kommt man auch nicht mehr dran, wenn das PW nicht vergessen wurde.


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2012)

Das ist richtig die persönlichen Daten sind erfunden aber auch mein zweites web.de Konto ist frei erfunden (ich sag nur "Rut" als Vorname ) dies geht jedoch noch problemlos. Einzig mein drittes Konto, an welches auch mein Einmalpasswort geschickt wird, enthält meine wahren Daten.


----------

